# Inexpensive Markets in Guadalajara



## gdlmx91221

Is anyone aware of any inexpensive markets or grocery stores in Guadalajara? I will be living in Guadalajara on a very tight budget and I am trying to figure out how to eat as cheaply and healthy as possible.

Does anyone have any tips for safely buying and eating fruits and vegetables?

Thank you!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Every neighborhood will have small, economical markets and weekly 'tianquis' where you may shop. There are also 'mercados publicos' in every town and city of any size and in 'barios' in major cities like Guadalajara. "Safely?" Much of the produce that you are eating in the USA came from here and there is no 'magic treatment' at the border. You are about to enjoy the freshest, naturally ripened fruits and vegetables you can imagine.


----------



## gdlmx91221

RVGRINGO said:


> Every neighborhood will have small, economical markets and weekly 'tianquis' where you may shop. There are also 'mercados publicos' in every town and city of any size and in 'barios' in major cities like Guadalajara. "Safely?" Much of the produce that you are eating in the USA came from here and there is no 'magic treatment' at the border. You are about to enjoy the freshest, naturally ripened fruits and vegetables you can imagine.


In regard to "safety," I meant as far as how to wash produce in order to sanatize it from the nonpotable water that is on the fruits and vegetables. Since the water isn't drinkable, doesn't produce have to be also sanatized to aviod getting sick? I'm sure that the quality of produce in Mexico is much higher than that of the U.S.! I am just worried about getting sick from the water.


----------



## HombreEPGDL

gdlmx91221 said:


> Is anyone aware of any inexpensive markets or grocery stores in Guadalajara? I will be living in Guadalajara on a very tight budget and I am trying to figure out how to eat as cheaply and healthy as possible.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for safely buying and eating fruits and vegetables?
> 
> Thank you!


What part of GDL will you be living in? The market in Santa Tere is a good option for fresh vegetables and meats. If you are really concerned about eating fresh fruits and vegetables, you can buy some antibacterial drops that are sold everywhere to soak them for about 20 minutes before eating. The steet taco stands are another option--the tacos are delicious and cheap. Eat at the ones that always have a large local crowd--they know which ones are safe. I know you will love living in GDL! Good Luck!


----------



## Hound Dog

gdlmx91221 said:


> In regard to "safety," I meant as far as how to wash produce in order to sanatize it from the nonpotable water that is on the fruits and vegetables. Since the water isn't drinkable, doesn't produce have to be also sanatized to aviod getting sick? I'm sure that the quality of produce in Mexico is much higher than that of the U.S.! I am just worried about getting sick from the water.


Forget washing as a sole remedy for tainted produce. Wash any produce you plan to eat raw and then soak that produce for about 15 minutes in an anti-bacterial bath using any of several products widely available whereever you go in Mexico. You may also use a tiny amount of chlorine for this purpose. This is a simple procedure you will find useful in assuring yourself that fruits and vegetables you consume raw do not make you ill and sometimes very ill indeed. We lived in the U.S for many years and now spend most of our time in Mexico or France. While we never used the anti-bacterial bath in the U.S. for many years, we are now amazed that we were so careless. Nowadays, We always soak fruits and vegetables in this anti-bacterial bath whereever we are including Mexico, the U.S. and France. The problem is not just non-potable water but unsanitary handling, transport and storage of foodstuffs and this goes for most places in the world where commercial produce is sold.

Your assumption that the "...quality of produce is much higher (in Mexico) than that is the U.S." is unwarranted. Most of the produce you buy in Mexico comes from community abastos (wholesale distributors) supplied by large commercial producers just as it does in the U.S. Most is picked green and often subject to ripening chemical baths just as in the U.S. This goes for "tianguis" (temporary markets) municipal markets and grocery stores as well. The exception to this is the individual farmer/vendor one sees on the periphery of markets selling produce grown on that farmer's (or that farmer´s friends and family´s) small fincas or home gardens in their home villages or remote fincas. That is an important phenomenon in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas at the indigenous/municipal market where we normally shop when in town and, as a consequence, we buy much fresher and tastier produce that we can normally find at Lake Chapala's foreigner infested north shore tianguis where the selection of locally produced fruits and vegetables is much smaller. I have not shopped at tianguis in Guadalajara so can´t speak of what you may expect there.

You must not make the mistake of assuming that municipal markets and tianguis at Lake Chapala or at most if not all places in Jalisco are even remotely akin to the seasonal organic farmers´ markets you have seen in many parts of the United States where the only produce that is sold must be sold by the farmer meeting strict quality control guidelines. In the Northern California Wine Country farmer´s markets we patronized while still living there, the fruits and vegetables were generally far superior to just about anything you will find in any tianguis around Lake Chapala or in Mexico in general. 

I was amused last year when they had the teacher's strike in Oaxaca City and the teachers´ union blocked the main autopista from Puebla State to Oaxaca City for some period of time. At that time, some of the so-called indigenous farmers ran out of those precious vegetables they were selling as having been locally produced. As it turns out, most of that stuff is produced on large commercial farms in distant Puebla State and shipped to Oaxaca City via refrigerated trucks which couldn´t get through because of the highway blockade. Thus, the farmers´ stands at Oaxaca City ran out of "local" produce. 

It pays to take all things with a grain of salt wherever you may move if you are moving to a place foreign and/or exotic to you. It also pays to wash and disinfect that produce you intend to consume raw wherever you may be unless you want to experience the pleasures of typhoid fever or a thousand other debilitating ailments. I have lived in Mexico for over eight years and have travelled extensively in this country and other parts of the world. I speak from experience.


----------



## gdlmx91221

Hound Dog said:


> Forget washing as a sole remedy for tainted produce. Wash any produce you plan to eat raw and then soak that produce for about 15 minutes in an anti-bacterial bath using any of several products widely available whereever you go in Mexico. You may also use a tiny amount of chlorine for this purpose. This is a simple procedure you will find useful in assuring yourself that fruits and vegetables you consume raw do not make you ill and sometimes very ill indeed. We lived in the U.S for many years and now spend most of our time in Mexico or France. While we never used the anti-bacterial bath in the U.S. for many years, we are now amazed that we were so careless. Nowadays, We always soak fruits and vegetables in this anti-bacterial bath whereever we are including Mexico, the U.S. and France. The problem is not just non-potable water but unsanitary handling, transport and storage of foodstuffs and this goes for most places in the world where commercial produce is sold.
> 
> Your assumption that the "...quality of produce is much higher (in Mexico) than that is the U.S." is unwarranted. Most of the produce you buy in Mexico comes from community abastos (wholesale distributors) supplied by large commercial producers just as it does in the U.S. Most is picked green and often subject to ripening chemical baths just as in the U.S. This goes for "tianguis" (temporary markets) municipal markets and grocery stores as well. The exception to this is the individual farmer/vendor one sees on the periphery of markets selling produce grown on that farmer's (or that farmer´s friends and family´s) small fincas or home gardens in their home villages or remote fincas. That is an important phenomenon in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas at the indigenous/municipal market where we normally shop when in town and, as a consequence, we buy much fresher and tastier produce that we can normally find at Lake Chapala's foreigner infested north shore tianguis where the selection of locally produced fruits and vegetables is much smaller. I have not shopped at tiaguis in Guadalajara so can´t speak of what you may expect there.
> 
> You must not make the mistake of assuming that municipal markets and tianguis at Lake Chapala or at most if not all places in Jalisco are even remotely akin to the seasonal organic farmers´ markets you have seen in many parts of the United States where the only produce that is sold must be sold by the farmer meeting strict quality control guidelines. In the Northern California Wine Country farmer´s markets we patronized while still living there, the fruits and vegetables were generally far superior to just about anything you will find in any tianguis around Lake Chapala or in Mexico in general.
> 
> I was amused last year when they had the teacher's strike in Oaxaca City and the teachers´ union blocked the main autopista from Puebla State to Oaxaca City for some period of time. At that time, some of the so-called indigenous farmers ran out of those precious vegetables they were selling as having been locally produced. As it turns out, most of that stuff is produced on large commercial farms in distant Puebla State and shipped to Oaxaca City via refrigerated trucks which couldn´t get through because of the highway blockade. Thus, the farmers´ stands at Oaxaca City ran out of "local" produce.
> 
> It pays to take all things with a grain of salt wherever you may move if you are moving to a place foreign and/or exotic to you. It also pays to wash and disinfect that produce you intend to consume raw wherever you may be unless you want to experience the pleasures of typhoid fever or a thousand other debilitating ailments. I have lived in Mexico for over eight years and have travelled extensively in this country and other parts of the world. I speak from experience.


Thank you so much for all of the very helpful information!

Do I need to use bottled water or water that has been boiled to wash and soak produce in an antibacterial solution?

Is food generally cheaper at markets rather than grocery stores?

What are typical prices for different fruits and vegetables at markets or grocery stores?

Thank you!


----------



## gdlmx91221

HombreEPGDL said:


> What part of GDL will you be living in? The market in Santa Tere is a good option for fresh vegetables and meats. If you are really concerned about eating fresh fruits and vegetables, you can buy some antibacterial drops that are sold everywhere to soak them for about 20 minutes before eating. The steet taco stands are another option--the tacos are delicious and cheap. Eat at the ones that always have a large local crowd--they know which ones are safe. I know you will love living in GDL! Good Luck!


For the first month that I am in Guadalajara, I will be staying at a hostel on Rayon Street, which seems to be near or in downtown.

Thank you for your response!


----------



## RVGRINGO

That sounds like the Hostel Vallarta and you will be fairly close to Centro Historico. Look for Restaurante Antiga on the second floor, near the Wax Museum, on the main plaza. They serve amazing breakfast buffets until about 1PM. All you can eat for a very reasonable price and it can be your main meal of the day. You will find an almost unlimited number of options, including street food, as you become familiar with the area.


----------



## sigler311

Hey, I am currently living in Zapopan, close to Plaza Galerias, if you need any help, please send me a message. For fruit, you can buy a big cup of fruit at a fruit cart, they are everywhere, for 15 pesos, a great deal. Also, when shopping here you just have to compare and keep track of prices. Rule of thumb, as much as I hate saying it, is Wal Mart is the cheapest grocery store. BUT, the meat is cheaper at Sorianas and seafood is cheaper at the tianquis close to my home. So just shop and compare, you will get the hang of it. Good luck, I am sure you will love Guadalajara like me!


----------



## synthia

A few weeks ago someone was raving about the delicious pears they grow here, so much more flavor than in the US. Good point, except for the 'Grown in the USA' stickers on the pears.

Also, don't make the mistake of thinking that when you go to a developing country you get into a sort of 'back to nature' world. I've met people who think that Mexico and Thailand are full of little organic farms and that everything is chemical free. In Thailand, they use incredible amounts of pesticides, and I think that is true of many countries.


----------



## gdlmx91221

sigler311 said:


> Hey, I am currently living in Zapopan, close to Plaza Galerias, if you need any help, please send me a message. For fruit, you can buy a big cup of fruit at a fruit cart, they are everywhere, for 15 pesos, a great deal. Also, when shopping here you just have to compare and keep track of prices. Rule of thumb, as much as I hate saying it, is Wal Mart is the cheapest grocery store. BUT, the meat is cheaper at Sorianas and seafood is cheaper at the tianquis close to my home. So just shop and compare, you will get the hang of it. Good luck, I am sure you will love Guadalajara like me!


Are fruits and vegetables even cheaper at Walmart than at markets or other grocery stores?

In general, are there any toiletry items that are more difficult to find in Mexico than in the U.S.?

Thank you!


----------



## sigler311

You just have to compare man. I know grapes are cheaper at Walmart but I saw Avacados cheaper at the Tianquis. Toiletry items are not difficult to find, they are just pretty expensive(tooth paste, electric tooth brush, champoo, etc). If you have a favorite hair gel, they probably dont sell it down here. But all the major companies for toiletries are here.

Its Mexico, right next to the USA, before China reared its head, we were making most of our stuff here. So most of the things you buy in USA, are sold here. But any small, particular brands in USA probably wont be here. Also, the price shocked me at first.


gdlmx91221 said:


> Are fruits and vegetables even cheaper at Walmart than at markets or other grocery stores?
> 
> In general, are there any toiletry items that are more difficult to find in Mexico than in the U.S.?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## gdlmx91221

sigler311 said:


> You just have to compare man. I know grapes are cheaper at Walmart but I saw Avacados cheaper at the Tianquis. Toiletry items are not difficult to find, they are just pretty expensive(tooth paste, electric tooth brush, champoo, etc). If you have a favorite hair gel, they probably dont sell it down here. But all the major companies for toiletries are here.
> 
> Its Mexico, right next to the USA, before China reared its head, we were making most of our stuff here. So most of the things you buy in USA, are sold here. But any small, particular brands in USA probably wont be here. Also, the price shocked me at first.


Are toiletries generally more expensive in Mexico than the U.S. or are they just expensive relative to the cost of other items in Mexico? I am trying to figure out how much I should stock up on certain things before I move.

Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## sigler311

I wouldnt worry about stocking up on toiletries before you leave, they are still significantly cheaper in Mexico then in the USA, unless it is a smaller brand that you prefer that they probably dont sell here.

example: sometimes i die my hair in the summer a darker brown, the die in usa is around $5.50 and here it is like $3.50


gdlmx91221 said:


> Are toiletries generally more expensive in Mexico than the U.S. or are they just expensive relative to the cost of other items in Mexico? I am trying to figure out how much I should stock up on certain things before I move.
> 
> Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## gdlmx91221

sigler311 said:


> I wouldnt worry about stocking up on toiletries before you leave, they are still significantly cheaper in Mexico then in the USA, unless it is a smaller brand that you prefer that they probably dont sell here.
> 
> example: sometimes i die my hair in the summer a darker brown, the die in usa is around $5.50 and here it is like $3.50


Other than toileteries, is there anything that is available in the U.S. that you haven't been able to find in Mexico?


----------



## sigler311

ranch dressing, my favorite pre made guacamole and magazines in english.



gdlmx91221 said:


> Other than toileteries, is there anything that is available in the U.S. that you haven't been able to find in Mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Ranch Dressing and even some magazines are available at SuperLake in San Antonio Tlayacapan, between Chapala and Ajijic. The grocery store specializes in US, Asian and Middle Eastern imports and is very responsive to the desires of the expat community at Lake Chapala. You might also try Aladino's on Pedro Neruda a couple of blocks west of Terranova, in Guadalajara. They also cary a fair selection of imported goods.


----------



## sigler311

Wow thanks RVGRINGO. i have only been to Chapala twice and it was for night activities. I always thought there would be a good source of imported good since there is such a high amount of expats living there. Definetely going to have to check it out next week!


RVGRINGO said:


> Ranch Dressing and even some magazines are available at SuperLake in San Antonio Tlayacapan, between Chapala and Ajijic. The grocery store specializes in US, Asian and Middle Eastern imports and is very responsive to the desires of the expat community at Lake Chapala. You might also try Aladino's on Pedro Neruda a couple of blocks west of Terranova. They also cary a fair selection of imported goods.


----------

